# Fishing around barges



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

This article is written by a good friend of mine Rick Bracken, he is from St.louis and he is a Mississsippi river barge pilot, he will open your eyes on what the pilots can't see while your out there fishing, also some ways to comunicate with the pilots, I thought it was a great article and wanted to share it with you guys.................Doc 

http://showmecatfishing.com/Articles.php


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That's some good info Doc. -Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great article Doc, Thanks!! Safety first on the big river is a MUST!!

Salmonid


----------



## rgw (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the article


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Good article, thanks Doc!


----------

